# Buttermilk Brisket Brine



## fmfa0801 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been on a buttermilk kick! I have been soaking wings, fish, alligator and turkeys in buttermilk before deep frying them. From what i have read the enzymes breaks down the meat and tenderize it. It also makes the batter stick and taste really good. 

Well I got to thinking why not soak a brisket for 24 hrs in a buttermilk brine? I've searched online and haven't found to much info on buttermilk brine and brisket.  Well I bought a 10 pounder packer today and it's soaking in it now. 


Anyone ever tried this??? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 16, 2017)

I haven't, but I'm following to see what others think.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2017)

Never used buttermilk to brine with.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jan 16, 2017)

I will post pics before and after

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s (Jan 16, 2017)

Say it Ain't So !!!   Buttermilk soaked Brisket. Our Texas BBQ forefathers will be turning over in their graves.

Be interesting to see how this comes out and what flavor the BM imparts   You may have stumbled on something new 








Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2017)

I know buttermilk is used a lot to take the gaminess out of wild meat.

I think this is a great experiment!

Can't wait to see how it turns out!

Seems to me it may make the brisket even more tender.

Al


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm no brisket expert by any means. I have only smoked about 3-4 briskets. I have tried Franklins brisket recipe. The flavor was great but I can't seem to get them tender (even with butcher paper). So this is why I am trying the buttermilk. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s (Jan 17, 2017)

Question ?  How long are you smoking your Brisket ? and try to find briskets with lots of marbling

Gary


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jan 17, 2017)

Depends on how big the brisket is. Between 8-20 hours. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jan 17, 2017)

I just pulled the brisket  out of the buttermilk after about 21-22 hours. The meat is very pliable!!! I can even roll it up lol. So it looks like the buttermilk did it's job with tenderizing  it.




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## elsid88 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anxiously waiting the outcome, but everything looks great so far.


----------



## gary s (Jan 18, 2017)

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2017)

That's pretty impressive so far!

Wonder if it will affect the cooking time.

Al


----------



## coldgas (Jan 18, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## b-one (Jan 18, 2017)

I want to see how this concludes!


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry for the  delay. About 4 hrs in the smoker  I had a family emergency and had to bail on the brisket. I will be doing this really soon again and will post here with pics and updates. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s (Jan 18, 2017)

Main thing is everything OK 

Gary


----------



## fmfa0801 (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes it is now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 18, 2017)

Good to hear all is OK.  However, I'm with Gary on this one:  to a TX boy, this almost sounds sacrilege to put a brisket in a brine of any sort, but I'm curious to find out the result.  Kinda like rubbernecking at an accident to a certain degree.

Let us know when you rekindle this one.


----------



## canuck38 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## fmfa0801 (Jan 27, 2017)

I bought another brisket and more buttermilk. I will be smoking it in about a weeks or so. More pics to come

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2017)

fmfa0801 said:


> I bought another brisket and more buttermilk. I will be smoking it in about a weeks or so. More pics to come
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Ready when you are!


----------



## firemanjon (Jan 28, 2017)

This is an interesting experiment...can't wait to see the results.


----------



## fmfa0801 (Feb 5, 2017)

I  started smoking my 7 lb brisket around 5:30 am. It soaked in buttermilk for 20 hours.  The brisket seems a lot more pliable now than it did before the buttermilk. 

I also had a gallon of buttermilk that I didn't use. Well i put the baby back ribs in the buttermilk this morning. I figured why not let them soak for a few hours and see what happens! 













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Feb 5, 2017)

Let's get this party restarted! Sounds like you will have enough food!Thumbs Up


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 5, 2017)

The purist in me says nope, but I'm along for the ride....


----------



## fmfa0801 (Feb 5, 2017)

Here are the full racks of ribs and how pliable they are. Left side baby backs, middle St. Louis,  right side baby back. 













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2017)

Very interesting!

Al


----------



## fmfa0801 (Feb 5, 2017)

Pics 













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 5, 2017)

Awesome!! Can't wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2017)

Sure be interesting to see what kind of flavor you wind up with  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## fmfa0801 (Feb 6, 2017)

The brisket had great flavor and nice dark crust. A few more tweaks/try I should have it where I want it. The ribs tasted amazing  (even tho I prefer beef ribs!  :p )







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 6, 2017)

Very nice looking brisket!!


----------



## b-one (Feb 6, 2017)

So how does it compare to other briskets you smoked in the last?


----------



## disco (Feb 6, 2017)

What an interesting experiment!

Disco


----------



## fmfa0801 (Feb 6, 2017)

I want able for it to rest any but that is by far my best brisket. I have only done a couple others before it so I'm no expert!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2017)

I guess my question is did it improve the flavor ? or give it that "Wow" factor, Is it worth all the extra prep time ?

Gary


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 7, 2017)

.  Just don't know if I can bring myself to do it....


----------



## fmfa0801 (Feb 7, 2017)

I did it for tenderness NOT for flavor. The enzymes in the buttermilk help break it down to make it tender.  I did not notice any buttermilk flavor. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Feb 7, 2017)

Buttermilk is pretty expensive to use as a brine and "throw away" after no??? I love the picture of it hanging over your sink faucet.  My wife would flip. HAHA.  On the ribs, why were they amazing? Did the buttermilk help the flavor or jus the tenderness? ( I think you only replied on brisket for that question.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 7, 2017)

Well IMO that is probably one of the best uses of buttermilk...... I can down just about anything but that I have a hard time with...lol


----------



## fmfa0801 (Feb 7, 2017)

The ribs were really tender and did not notice any buttermilk flavor..... As for buttermilk being $$$, a local store sells it for $2ish for a 1/2 gal. I bought around 3 1/2 gals to do both the ribs and brisket..... I have done worst in my kitchen that my wife has saw. Cleaned snapper, redfish, snipe, cut deer meat. Just about anything lol....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## twentypearls94 (May 5, 2017)

Definitely going to try the buttermilk on the brisket.

You can make your own buttermilk by adding a tablespoon of vinegar/1cup of milk, by the way.

I haven't bought buttermilk in years.


----------



## trident97 (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok I've buttermilk with brisket and pork shoulder or butt. It works wonders. I take it a step farther and my blend of spices and liquids apple juice &/or chicken stock with the buttermilk. Tenderize and getting flavor into the meat. For competitions, I add kosher salt and inject the meat before brining. To speed up the process.


----------



## bigsmoketexas (Aug 15, 2017)

Sorry if this has been answered, you just sat the brisket in plain buttermilk....for how long? 

And theres is not "buttermilk" flavor, but it just tenderized the brisket slightly or drastically?


----------



## trident97 (Aug 15, 2017)

I've never done just buttermilk in bbq. That don't mean it can't be done. I've added spices I like, with apple juice and or cider. I've let soak 1 day and I've let soak 5 days. The 5 days only because I was so busy from during the week after I started soaking the brisket. However with the other stuff I had in with the buttermilk. It was like magic.


----------

